# changing the yearly focus in the Bujinkan



## Brother John (Sep 26, 2004)

As I understand it Hatsumi Soke changes the 'focus' or what particular aspect/weapon/Ryuha are being concentrated upon each year...
Does this change happen on Jan. 1st or when?
How does the knowledge of what the 'new' focus is disseminate out to all the associated dojo?
Is there an order or sequence to 'what comes next', or does Soke decide arbitrarily each year?
How does this change in focus affect the way that YOUR dojo (the one you are a student in and/or are the leader of) trains? What happens to the other aspects/weapons/ryuha while you are focused on one particular thing?

Just wondering
Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 27, 2004)

> Does this change happen on Jan. 1st or when?



First session of the honbu each year.



> How does the knowledge of what the 'new' focus is disseminate out to all the associated dojo?



I guess it depends on the individual dojos. Some schools don't have their instructor come out for a while after the start of the year, but that does not stop some people. I remember a few weeks after the year of the Jo my old American instructor announced he was doing a jo seminar and going over the stuff done in Japan. He had never been there that year at that point. How the heck he knew what was going on in Japan I never figured out. I do know he taught a seminar on Gyokko ryu and Koto ryu that I later found out was based on someone else's notes from a Manaka seminar. Some people do not talk too much about what goes on in Japan training, and I think this is the reason.



> Is there an order or sequence to 'what comes next', or does Soke decide arbitrarily each year?



Who knows what goes on in that mess he calls a mind? People keep saying he has a reason for what he does, but no one seems to be able to show objective proof for that. Really, does it matter?



> How does this change in focus affect the way that YOUR dojo (the one you are a student in and/or are the leader of) trains?



I look forward to seeing the answers from America and overseas.



> What happens to the other aspects/weapons/ryuha while you are focused on one particular thing?



Ditto.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you very much Mr. Roley.
I appreciate your replying to my questions.

I wish more would reply with their views, but then the Ninjutsu trafic on this site is kind of slowish I think.

Thanks again

Your Brother
John
PS: Could others reply please??


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Seems quite logical to have short weapons in 2003, medium length weapons this year and, as is rumored, long weapons next year. Officially, the theme for this year has as of now been changed to tachi waza as far as I know.


----------



## Enson (Sep 29, 2004)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Seems quite logical to have short weapons in 2003, medium length weapons this year and, as is rumored, long weapons next year. Officially, the theme for this year has as of now been changed to tachi waza as far as I know.


welcome to the forum nimravus. maybe you could tell us a little about you and your training. happy posting.
peace


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Feel free to ask me in private, anyone.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 30, 2004)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Feel free to ask me in private, anyone.


If you hadn't seemed relatively knowledgeable regarding the Bujinkan, I'd have said this sounds vaguely Koga-esque (ie. sooper dooper secret ninjer training)...  :wink:

Jeff


----------



## KyleShort (Sep 30, 2004)

I only trained for 2 years, but my intstructors put definite emphasis on what ever the focus was for that year.  We heard mention of it in almost every class session...if we didn't flavor all of our techniques a certain way, we at least worked a few that came from the specific Ryuha that we were focused on for that year.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 30, 2004)

KyleShort said:
			
		

> I only trained for 2 years, but my intstructors put definite emphasis on what ever the focus was for that year.  we at least worked a few that came from the specific Ryuha that we were focused on for that year.


Thank you very much Kyle, for replying and staying on the subject.
 :asian: 
Your Brother
John


----------



## Kreth (Sep 30, 2004)

Personally (and especially since I haven't been to Japan in a couple of years, rectifying that this spring), I just stick with kihon happo and a few techniques that to me show a common theme. And by theme , I don't mean the yearly one. For example, I may show 2 or 3 kata that demonstrate a similar way of breaking balance. I'll leave teaching the yearly theme to Hatsumi sensei and the shihan.

Jeff


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 30, 2004)

Some instructors actually claim that for what it's worth, juppo sessho, roppo kuji, in/yo an all that is really the same thing. Use your body, move your feet, break his balance, be adaptive. Those things never seem to change, do they?

What's really funny is when people travel to Japan and go on nationwide tours teaching seminars on what they supposedly learned during a two-week stay at the planet Japan. I guess it's up to everyone else to decide whether or not they've actually gotten an in-depth understanding of the concepts they're teaching. People have told me that juppo sessho is "a sound mind in a sound body", spear techniques, jutte techniques, the kihon applied in a 3-dimensional manner, half a screwdriver, to be dissin' Musashi's five rings...and the list goes on.:idunno:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 14, 2005)

Training at my dojo is pretty much the same regardless of yearly theme. Seminars usually use the yearly focus as a theme, but not necessarily what is going on in Japan.

E.g. went to a seminar that focused on Gyokko Ryu, and then another one that focused on rokushakubo. Regular dojo training afterwards included some review of those topics, but were otherwise conducted as usual (lots of basics + something new and random for variety).


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

What Hatsumi sensei and the shihans teach in Japan nowadays is targeted towards the very elite of the Bujinkan. It really annoys me when beginners nowadays get too caught up in all of that due to exposure to what I call "the Japan snobs" who don't bother trying to get people get a grasp of kihon beforehand. If you're unable to put what they're trying to bring across in the correct context, more often than not the result will be certified technique collecting.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 15, 2005)

Too many people go to Japan to train with Hatsumi sensei and only him. They should really be checking out classes by the Shihan, most of whom are more than happy to break things down to whatever level you're at...

Jeff


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

Too many people go to Japan to train with Hatsumi sensei and Shiraishi sensei, I would say...I can't stop wondering if his popularity nowadays is due to the fact that he is the cheapest to train with.:idunno:


----------



## Dale Seago (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> What Hatsumi sensei and the shihans teach in Japan nowadays is targeted towards the very elite of the Bujinkan. It really annoys me when beginners nowadays get too caught up in all of that due to exposure to what I call "the Japan snobs" who don't bother trying to get people get a grasp of kihon beforehand. If you're unable to put what they're trying to bring across in the correct context, more often than not the result will be certified technique collecting.



As far as the yearly themes/concepts are concerned, my personal view is that if you actually "get" what's being taught and want to teach it yourself, you should be able to express it through the medium of the _kihon happo_.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Too many people go to Japan to train with Hatsumi sensei and Shiraishi sensei, I would say...I can't stop wondering if his popularity nowadays is due to the fact that he is the cheapest to train with.:idunno:


I don't see this as a bad thing. Most of us could spend a long time picking up ukemi tips alone from Shiraishi sensei...

Jeff


----------



## Bujin (Feb 15, 2005)

More likely it´s due to Mr. Shiraishi being a really nice person and then of course he speaks a little english.

Regards / Bujin


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

The operative word here being "little"...:ultracool no of course he's a very nice and skilled guy too. It's just that...no, scratch that. I can't explain exactly what I mean, other than that his influences are a bit too obvious here and there.


----------



## Shinkengata (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> What Hatsumi sensei and the shihans teach in Japan nowadays is targeted towards the very elite of the Bujinkan. It really annoys me when beginners nowadays get too caught up in all of that due to exposure to what I call "the Japan snobs" who don't bother trying to get people get a grasp of kihon beforehand. If you're unable to put what they're trying to bring across in the correct context, more often than not the result will be certified technique collecting.


I don't worry too much about the year's theme unless my instructor indicates that i should. I'm still trying to get a decent grasp on the kihon, and will be for a long time comin'. No sense in me trying to run before i learn how to walk.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> As far as the yearly themes/concepts are concerned, my personal view is that if you actually "get" what's being taught and want to teach it yourself, you should be able to express it through the medium of the _kihon happo_.


That's an interesting thing, whether or not people want to teach or just train for themselves...I can count on the fingers of my right hand the number of people I've trained with who actually have made an effort to EXPLAIN what they understand (or think they understand, but that's a different discussion) about the underlying concepts - most of the time, people do nothing more than to demonstrate what they've been taught technically, and leave it to everyone else to draw/jump to their own conclusions. I know which of these alternatives I prefer, but that's just me and I might be terribly wrong.


----------



## Dale Seago (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I can count on the fingers of my right hand the number of people I've trained with who actually have made an effort to EXPLAIN what they understand (or think they understand, but that's a different discussion) about the underlying concepts. . .



Well, I could be wrong, but the impression I've gotten over the years is that Sensei's teaching is primarily about underlying concepts rather than about "techniques".

Which, by the way, is an important reason for not just training in Sensei's classes when you go to Japan. It's highly advisable to train with some of the shihan as well, as they're an important "bridge" to aid one's understanding of both the technical and conceptual aspects.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> Well, I could be wrong, but the impression I've gotten over the years is that Sensei's teaching is primarily about underlying concepts rather than about "techniques".
> 
> Which, by the way, is an important reason for not just training in Sensei's classes when you go to Japan. It's highly advisable to train with some of the shihan as well, as they're an important "bridge" to aid one's understanding of both the technical and conceptual aspects.


I agree, and that's precisely what I did as well, but I'm still not sure if that answered my questions...oh well, guess I'm free to draw my own conclusions about that as well, eh?:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I agree, and that's precisely what I did as well, but I'm still not sure if that answered my questions...oh well, guess I'm free to draw my own conclusions about that as well, eh?:asian:


 Personally I would like the explaination.  I see so much that I look at with my 
 "Novice" eyes, and go "Why the hell..."

 Maybe it comes with more experience, but having the why the hell questions answered would be nice.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

Usually I'm content with asking "how do I do this" as opposed to "why do I do this", but given the "nutritional value" of my main instructors these days this is starting to change whenever I venture out of my own dojo.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 15, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> It really annoys me when beginners nowadays get too caught up in all of that due to exposure to what I call "the Japan snobs" who don't bother trying to get people get a grasp of kihon beforehand.



I have heard from people that live in Japan and who have gone back to give seminars is that people will not show up to training if they hear that the basics are going to be taught. There are a lot of people with bad basics, but they don't bother to re-learn it once they think they know it and if someone shows them a correct way of doing things, they write it off as being just another variation.

One guy supposably starts off by teaching what Hatsumi is doing. Then he points out that people are not able to do it because of bad foundations and take a step back. Then he repeats until he gets to a level that they need. People get more out of the lessons, but they will not show up if they think basics are being covered. And they won't learn basics unless their noses are ground into the fact that they are lacking.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 15, 2005)

What you describe wouldn't be a problem if people actually DID work hard to improve on their basics in regular training, of course. Sadly, that's not always the case. Certainly there's more to the basics to be found outside of one's regular dojo as well.Of course there's also a difference between "simple and crude" and "simple and sophisticated".


----------



## Shinkengata (Feb 15, 2005)

Bujinkan training has been one of the few times in my life where i was content with spending all my time doing the same few things. We've had class before where we did nothing but the tsuki,keri, ukemi, and maybe jodan and gedan uke, and i was perfectly content, because i was getting some basics practice in under the supervision of my instructor. I believe that i am content with doing nothing but the basics simply because i know how bad my basics are and how much i need to work on them. Between class, my ego wants to swell a little, and each class acts as kind of a reminder of how much work i need to do.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 16, 2005)

This year's focus is "Gyokko ryu"...is anyone interested in starting a "Gyokko ryu thread" and sharing experiences?


----------



## Bujin (Feb 16, 2005)

I´m the other way around, If I see an announcement for a seminar teaching basic gyooko ryu for example, I will definitely attend it. If its "roppo kuji", ", "Inyo", "tenchi" or the like I will most likely not. 

Im actually getting a little scared realizing I do not know the "correct" basics after 16 years of training in Bujinkan. Dont get me wrong now, Ive seen plenty of "basics", only they change from teacher to teacher and from time to time. I believe I have done and seen somewhere between 7-10 different versions of Koku (first kata in Gyokko ryu) and Im not talking henka here...

Im actually prone to believe it´s due to lack of knowledge / misunderstandings that some do the basics in different ways.  It reminds me somewhat of the bad kamae and bad blocks back in the 80-ties :-(

Im the first to admit I need to better my basics, but who will teach me?

Regards / Bujin


----------



## rutherford (Feb 16, 2005)

Bujin said:
			
		

> Im the first to admit I need to better my basics, but who will teach me?
> 
> Regards / Bujin


Time for a trip to Japan?

Last night I received contradictory advice from uke several times as we switched partners.  Each time, I thanked them for their advice and then tried the technique exactly as they had suggested and paid careful attention to where we ended up and what I felt I could do from that point without consciously saying, "This is best."  Hopefully, I am developing the sensitivity to choose the movement that provides me with the best options should I find myself in need of performing the technique with full intensity.

However, if my training group included an instructor I would have asked for her input.  I have been compiling lots of questions for the next time I get to visit my instructor.


----------



## Bujin (Feb 23, 2005)

Rutherford,

Yes youre right. It is time for another trip to Japan. As soon as I collected enough money I will go. Perhaps this autumn. However, during my short stay I will hardly be able to pick up more than a few bits and pieces to the puzzle. I have to rely on those more fortunate than me to get correct teaching.

Best regards / Bujin


----------



## DWeidman (Feb 24, 2005)

> Bujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is a long way to go for basics. Find someone you want to move like and trust their version. 

Hatsumi has shown Koku several ways as well - each of them being "Kihon". The kata are really just that vague - so you are always left with interpretation...

Anywho...

-Daniel


----------

